# Mudhole MHX push pole



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man, the price is too sweet on these things! Anyone used one yet?
http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/MHX-X-SSORIES/MHX-21-Foot-Carbon-Push-Pole


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I haven't used one yet but I have been researching poles for a couple months trying to decide. While that is a good price, you can do better. It doesn't really say in their add but it is a segmented pole that comes in 3 sections that YOU have to glue together once you get it. When I spoke to them they said that is the only way that you can get one. I was told they do not assemble. If you cut it down to fit your boat better you VOID any warranty.  I have a 16' boat without a poling platform. I use my Yeti so 21' to me is too long. I have decided on getting a Carbon Marine ( basic ) 19'6" Mangrove pole. For the money I think it is the best deal. Also they will deliver for free already assembled and with warranty. I just wish that someone would developed a good carbon fiber pole that could be broken down for transport and storage.




just my .02¢


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

That looks to be the same segmented base kit that carbon marine uses for their mangrove line.

Review: http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/08/20/impressions-carbon-marine-17-mangrove-push-pole/


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

You can't go wrong with any Carbon Marine product!
Good people and GREAT customer service!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, me...If I can get ANYTHING cheaper by means of having to assemble it myself I'm all for it. I ain't "scurr'd" of a little assembly necessary! Also, My boat will be 18' so a 21' foot pole is well within my range. I will admit thought, a good "take-down" multi-section pole does sound interesting but the ones I've seen so far left too much to be desired.....sooooo, I'l be sticking with the glued-up poles like this MHX. I might head up to mudhole to check one out.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

thats a good deal. too bad on the 3 piece it looks like a nice tool.. the moonlighter poles are pretty nice also the price isnt bad. under 300 for a two piece s-glass and carbon hybrid. 600 for carbon.


----------

